# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  help please..

## SD4R7O

para suhu, temen2 di koi-s.. ikan saya mulai terinfeksi satu per satu nih.. jamur mungkin, ada yg kulitnya kelupas gt, sirip ikan mulai koyak.. karena apa ya?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   kyknya msh ada yg terinfeksi, cuma belum keluar gelaja2nya.. 


bagaimana pengobatannya? saya sudah kasih garam n obat untuk gil flukes, fungus gt.. trus apakah air perlu diganti semuanya untuk ikan2 yang sehat?

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

ikan dimasukin ke ember om dengan air garam pekat,..trus badannya kita usap usap sampai lendir nya abis deh,.sehingga jamurnya rontok semua,..dulu ikan ku itu kepalanya samapai kasar gitu gak ada lendir sama sekali dan matanya juga tertutup jamur samapai putih aku gosok pelan pelan aja,..memang pada saat itu ikan akan mengelepar gelepar,..jadi kita harus cepat memebrsihkannya,..............kira kira ikan udah mulai kebalik balik badannya,..udah teler gitu baru masukin ke kolam,......( jangan terlalu lama om di rendam dan gosoknya,..entar jd ikan asin..he..he..)

tinggal tunggu deh kira kira 2 jam,......mudah -mudahan sehat om,......

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

> allow om salam kenal dolo, sama2 batam neh...   
> batam tinggal di mana om?
> 
> pengalaman saya seh kalo ada gejala penyakit seperti yg ikan om alami, saya bom garam 5kg/ton dan aerasi yg kuenceng...  2 hari kalo ga ada perubahan air saya ganti 50% + tambah obat2an kimia lainya, bisa dimilin, melachytgreen dll, sesuai dengan penyakitnya... CMIIW   
> moga bisa membatu...


oh ya.. salam kenal jg.. saya tinggal didaerah dekat penuin, om..  ya, karena tidak berpengalaman la, akhirnya jadinya begitu.. sekarang sisa belasan ekor saja,. mati hampir 10 ekor,.. apalagi kmrin saya keluar kota,.. 

sepupu saya punya ikan hampir kelupas semua kulitnya gt,.. bagaimana cara menanggulanginya ya?

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## itox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

